# Kennel Cough Vaccination Prices!



## CavalierOwner

Hi!

Im thinking about going away for a few days in spring, i would have to kennel the dogs so i have phoned the vets for kennel cough vaccination prices. The dogs have stopped in kennels twice before but last time Alfie caught kennel cough (yes i should have given them the vaccination but its not compulsory for them to have it done at the kennels they stay at and you get people telling you that dogs don't need all of these vaccinations).......this time they are all having the vaccination! 

Anyway i phoned Alfie and Willow's vets (they use a different vets to Ruby) and the annual vaccination costs £23 so i booked Alfie in for Monday......next i phoned Ruby's vets which is 'Vets4Pets' to ask about prices and its £37.50 for the same vaccination!!!! 

What is with the HUGE price difference? Its not the money that i am bothered about because they need to have it but i don't understand the big price difference!

Anyone on here get their dogs vaccinated against kennel cough? What price does your vet charge?


----------



## Goblin

I did start to put a basic list of prices together at a thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/219025-vet-prices.html . Kennel Cough Vaccinations have prices ranged from £18 pounds to your £37.50, the highest I have seen so far.


----------



## toryb

Funnily enough I just rang the vets this morning to book Millie in for hers  Its £33.50 at our vets for the kennel cough vax and then we get a 25% discount on vaccs becuase she is insured so it will be £25.17


----------



## CavalierOwner

Goblin said:


> I did start to put a basic list of prices together at a thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/219025-vet-prices.html . Kennel Cough Vaccinations have prices ranged from £18 pounds to your £37.50, the highest I have seen so far.


Right robbers! Theres a big difference between £23 and £37.50.


----------



## idlehanz

Was just doing this process today and thought I'd see what was on web and arrived here, so figured I'd add my litttle findings.

Normally I ring round 3 local vets closest 2 me in Southampton decided to extend this to a 4th on this occasion.

Here's the provisional results.

£28
£30
£35.49 (4th addition, not worth the call really lol)

Have 2 or 3 dogs I want to get done at the same time, so looked for discount for this, the only one willing happened also to be the cheapest for £28. Offering a discount of 5% if I get all 3 dogs done in 1 hit.

The one I haven't called, the expensive one mentioned earlier, 'vets4pets' is where my preferred vet currently works. 
They are usually on the high side and I'm guessing they would be 35ish ro more, but to date in the few years I've used them, they have always price matched local competition for me ;-).

After all, giving a KC vaccination and a quick dog check over just prior is routine, quick and easy.

I've no dog insurance and have 2 youngish lurchers and one aging greyhound.


----------



## Leah84

both of mine have had the vaccine in the past as they both got kennel cough (the rescue rehomed syd to us with it an he passed it on to jake)

my vets charge £30 for the kc booster but if you`re having it done with their regular annual booster it`s only £12 so works out £42 for the booster + kc


----------

